
Struggles of an engineer transitioning to management - briceicle
https://medium.com/@briceicle/from-engineer-to-manager-7d95249046f9#.gn2b6fjaf
======
alexandercrohde
A worthy topic, especially given the known typical contentions between
engineers and management (see Dilbert).

However, the exact answer to how an manager can measure ones progress (if only
internally) still seems open-ended.

------
drallison
I just had a snarky thought: Has anyone ever heard of anyone kvetching about
transitioning from mangement to engineering?

~~~
gumby
Who would? It's would be like a glass of cold water after a career in hell.

~~~
eyer2016
I do. He sucked as an engineer. Went back to being a manager in a different
company claiming he was an architect in my company... Smart fucker

